# Change task-bar color in windows 7 basic?



## Metoroid0 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have Windows 7 PRO and use BASIC theme.
But in basic theme i cant seems to change color of task-bar,
it's always bluish.

Anyone have any ideas on how to do this?

I want black task-bar, but it would be nice if i could just change colors at will.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2013)

Turn Aero on?
Then disable the glass effects


----------



## Originality (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like he basically wants something like the "High Contrast White" theme, with the Windows 7 Basic smoothed edges. Aero has little to do with it.

You can either try customising the theme to the colours of your choice (Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Personalization > Window Color) or try finding a ready-made theme to download (http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=109286).
I'll also add I've not tried this, since I'm happy with the default theme and my collection of wallpapers on rotation.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 3, 2013)

I want to change task-bar color for windows basic







that bottom line is always grey/blue and cant be changed. I  want to change it to black.


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 3, 2013)

they have custom Aero basic themes somewhere on the net, cant remember where atm though >.<


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah cmon guys, i know you can make it happen, i had this once an now i don't know how i did it :/
I changed taskbar color to black, with some tweaking, with help with SOME website...


Damian666 said:


> they have custom Aero basic themes somewhere on the net, cant remember where atm though >.<


 
What is that?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 4, 2013)

You're looking for something like this: http://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.4 




Originality said:


> Sounds like he basically wants something like the "High Contrast White" theme, with the Windows 7 Basic smoothed edges. Aero has little to do with it.
> 
> You can either try customising the theme to the colours of your choice (Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Personalization > Window Color) or try finding a ready-made theme to download (http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=109286).
> I'll also add I've not tried this, since I'm happy with the default theme and my collection of wallpapers on rotation.


Unfortunately, Windows Basic doesn't allow changes to the windows colors and such, which is why he's having trouble changing it on his own.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 5, 2013)

My windows OS is "_Windows 7 Ultimate_" not basic. The name of the theme is "_Windows 7 Basic_"


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys? can someone help me?  i still cant make this happen :/

I used to hawe whole basic theme in black instead blueish-gray. how can i do that?


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 27, 2013)

http://cryer.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Basic-Black-166606584

there ya go, just a small google away dude...


----------



## Swift Harrise (Apr 6, 2014)

You can choose your own desktop wallpaper then change the color of the taskbar. I found a useful post http://blog.doofix.com/how-to-change-the-color-of-the-taskbar-in-windows-7-8/ Suppose it can help you solve the problem.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 6, 2014)

i found the solution, its called "UXTHEME PATCH"

http://windows7themes.net/en-us/how-to-install-windows-7-themes/


Nothing worked except this


----------

